# συνομολογώ



## Ambrose (Jan 16, 2009)

"Σε περίπτωση, όμως, που η σύμβαση αφορά περισσότερες από μία διαφορετικές και αυτοτελείς κατασκευές, *μπορεί να συνομολογηθεί *ότι ο κύριος του έργου ή ο φορέας κατασκευής αυτού έχουν το δικαίωμα να καταγγείλουν ή διαλύσουν τη σύμβαση ως προς μία ή περισσότερες αυτοτελείς και διαφορετικές κατασκευές, μέχρι ορισμένη προθεσμία και πάντως πριν από το συμβατικό χρόνο έναρξης εργασιών επί των αυτοτελών και διαφορετικών αυτών κατασκευών."

*Συνομολογώ:*
Κατά ΛΚΝ: συνάπτω συμφωνία, κυρίως για επίσημη γραπτή συμφωνία μεταξύ κρατών ή μεταξύ ιδιωτών, ενώπιον συμβολαιογράφου.
Κατά ΛΝΕΓ:1. παραδέχομαι τα ίδια πράγματα με άλλον, 2. καταλήγω σε συμφωνία (με κάποιον), συνάπτω μαζί του συνθήκη.

Γιατί όμως εγώ έχω την αίσθηση ότι η λέξη στο συγκεκριμένο εδάφιο χρησιμοποιείται με λανθασμένο τρόπο; Εσείς πώς την ερμηνεύετε; Δεν λέει πουθενά με ποιους και πώς θα συνομολογηθεί. Μήπως θέλει να πει ότι απλά "είναι δυνατό"; Τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2009)

Αφού πρόκειται για σύμβαση, τα πάντα είναι συνομολόγηση, κοινή συναίνεση. Νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσες να πεις «the parties may agree».


----------



## Elsa (Jan 16, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> 2. καταλήγω σε συμφωνία (με κάποιον), συνάπτω μαζί του συνθήκη.
> ...
> Δεν λέει πουθενά με ποιους και πώς θα συνομολογηθεί.



Υποθέτω οτι εννοεί πως τα δύο μέρη της σύμβασης (ο κύριος του έργου και ο ανάδοχος εργολάβος) αν θέλουν μπορούν να συμφωνήσουν να λύσουν την σύμβαση κλπ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αφού πρόκειται για σύμβαση, τα πάντα είναι συνομολόγηση, κοινή συναίνεση.



Ο λόγος που το ρωτάω είναι γιατί το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο περιγράφει διάφορες περιπτώσεις που η σύμβαση μπορεί να λυθεί ή να καταγγελθεί μονομερώς, π.χ. σε περίπτωση υπερημερίας του ΚτΕ, σε περίπτωση διακοπής των εργασιών κλπ κλπ.

Αλλά αφού και οι δύο συμφωνείτε ως προς τη συνομολόγηση, συνομολογώ να μείνω πιστός στο γράμμα του πρωτοτύπου. 

Thanks. :)


----------



## NatCat (Jan 16, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με τον nickel και την Elsa.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 16, 2009)

NatCat said:


> Συμφωνώ με τον nickel και την Elsa.



Ta!

(Τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω μου φαίνεται λογικό.)


----------

